# Vintage Brevete White Gold & Diamond Ladies Watch.



## Gort (Oct 2, 2008)

My partner acquired a vintage 18 ct white gold & diamond ladies watch recently, but we can find little information on the 'Net. There is mention of Brevete 'Roamer', and it seems the company may be Swiss. Can anyone help please?

When we had the watch cleaned, we were advised that the watch was 'over 100 years old', but we believe this watch to be circa 1925, as I am postive ladies wrist watches of were not around in 1910!!!

I have tried to attach an image to this post but no idea what is happening!!It just says 'http://. Can anyone help me on this too? As you can see I am very new to this discussion board.


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

See here.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Gort said:


> When we had the watch cleaned, we were advised that the watch was 'over 100 years old', but we believe this watch to be circa 1925, as I am postive ladies wrist watches of were not around in 1910!!!


They were.

They looked like little pocket watches. Often on black ribbon straps but sometimes on metal, linked bracelets.

They are sometimes called "wristlets" or "convertibles" (ie pocket watches converted to wristwatches)

The style is often called "Edwardian" after King Edward of England who was reigning in the early 1900s and had some impact on furniture and jewelry design.


----------



## Gort (Oct 2, 2008)

oubaas56 said:


> See here.


This seems complicated to me, and one I don't really understand. Can you not just browse, and pick your pic out of 'My Pictures', which seems to be the general method on most other discussion boards?


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Gort said:


> This seems complicated to me, and one I don't really understand. Can you not just browse, and pick your pic out of 'My Pictures'


no



Gort said:


> which seems to be the general method on most other discussion boards?


I think this is only possible on only one of the half dozen or so forums that I frequent


----------



## Gort (Oct 2, 2008)

bjohnson said:


> Gort said:
> 
> 
> > This seems complicated to me, and one I don't really understand. Can you not just browse, and pick your pic out of 'My Pictures'
> ...


I too am on half a dozen, and all are browse, and click. I must just be lucky!

Anyway thanks to your pointer, I am trying to sort out pix onto photobucket.


----------

